
Ask HN: Coming from server/client, what client js framework to pickup? - a_lifters_life
Angular? Metereor? other? Thanks
======
ipselon
Try React, look at this [https://github.com/ipselon/sdr-bootstrap-
prepack](https://github.com/ipselon/sdr-bootstrap-prepack)

~~~
a_lifters_life
Is react only for front end gui work?

~~~
ato42
Yes, react is just the "View" of your app

~~~
ipselon
Now React has so big ecosystem (Redux, a lot of components, many libs) that I
can say it is a reliable framework for creating Web applications.

------
sharemywin
If your looking from a job perspective then do a job search with that as a
keyword and see what comes up the most in your city.

~~~
a_lifters_life
Just based on your interest...

